# EMT Transition question.



## CFal (Sep 25, 2013)

NREMT shows my level as "EMT" not EMT-B, does this mean I am already at the new level?


----------



## Christopher (Oct 9, 2013)

CFal said:


> NREMT shows my level as "EMT" not EMT-B, does this mean I am already at the new level?



I would double check with your recertifying agency, they may have noted that you took the appropriate transition course. Some places have built them into con-ed so the transition is seamless.


----------



## CFal (Oct 9, 2013)

Christopher said:


> I would double check with your recertifying agency, they may have noted that you took the appropriate transition course. Some places have built them into con-ed so the transition is seamless.





> National EMS Certification exams based on National Scope of Practice EMS Provider Levels Begin:
> Advanced EMT	June 1, 2011
> Emergency Medical Responder	January 1, 2012
> Emergency Medical Technician	January 1, 2012
> Paramedic	January 1, 2013



I think my NREMT test might be recent enough that I don't have to transition but I want to double check


----------



## Christopher (Oct 9, 2013)

CFal said:


> I think my NREMT test might be recent enough that I don't have to transition but I want to double check



The answer will be pretty simple, if your test was > Date X, you win


----------



## CFal (Oct 9, 2013)

sweet


----------



## MarieBee (Nov 6, 2013)

I have questions about my transition requirements also. 

My original NREMT level was EMT-B with an expiration of 3/31/13 
Recertified~Now the level is NREMT EMT with an expiration of 3/31/16

Sorry if this sounds incredibly dumb. When I took the original course, I was led to believe that I would need a transition course.. and now it looks like that information was either incorrect OR the transition was covered by the Refresher course I took? 
I just want to make sure I do everything correctly and have no unpleasant surprises to deal with in the future. 

Thank you for any information you all can provide.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 7, 2013)

MarieBee said:


> I have questions about my transition requirements also.
> 
> My original NREMT level was EMT-B with an expiration of 3/31/13
> Recertified~Now the level is NREMT EMT with an expiration of 3/31/16
> ...


I would suspect that your refresher course covered the transition material. I would suggest contacting the refresher course vendor and find out from them if their refresher course actually covered the transitional material. I'd be surprised if they didn't...


----------



## MarieBee (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm actually waiting for the vendor to reply to my inquiry sent before I posted. =]


----------



## CFal (Nov 7, 2013)

If NREMT lists you as EMT not EMT-B you are already transitioned, that's what I found out.


----------



## MarieBee (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for letting me know =]


----------

